# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Διάφορα >  >  Διπλές πινοσειρές γωνία 2.0mm pitch (βήμα)

## ikonsgr

Πωλούνται διπλές πινοσειρές γωνία με βήμα 2.0mm (είναι ποιο μικρές από τις συνήθεις 2.54mm) :
s-l1600.jpg

Εχω 100 κομμάτια, τα δίνω όλα με 20euro σύνολο μαζί με ταχυδρομικά, αλλά αν κάποιος θέλει λιγότερα, ας στείλει pm να συνεννοηθούμε.

Γιάννης, Θεσσαλονίκη.

----------

